# Kernel  2.6.26 y bttv

## esculapio

Es que no pude hacer andar la vieja plaquita de tv bt878 en el nuevo kernel en arquitectura amd64. Esta reconocida en el arranque el sintonizador y todo, tambien los modulos cargados pero no toma señal. A ver si alguno le funciona bien o tambien tienen problemas. Volvi a poner 2.6.24 mientras tanto...

----------

## achaw

Podrias postear mas info, actualmente tengo una de esas placas funcionando a la perfeccion...

dmesg o /var/log/messages ?

Saludos

----------

## lautarus

 *achaw wrote:*   

> Podrias postear mas info, actualmente tengo una de esas placas funcionando a la perfeccion...
> 
> dmesg o /var/log/messages ?
> 
> Saludos

 

Ante todo, perdón por meterme en el topico ajeno, pero yo desearía hacer funcionar en Gentoo mi Kozumi bt878, podés postear tu configuracion si sos tan amable achaw? Para darme una idea de cómo levantarla, porque ya probé varios métodos sacados de Google y no pude hacer que me tome los canales, no me detecta ninguno, dicen que es un clon de Sabrent, la configuré como tal, pero no funcionó.

Gracias de antemano, y espero ansioso que puedas escribir un par de líneas. Saludos a ambos !!!

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *lautarus wrote:*   

>  *achaw wrote:*   Podrias postear mas info, actualmente tengo una de esas placas funcionando a la perfeccion...
> 
> dmesg o /var/log/messages ?
> 
> Saludos 
> ...

 He configurado varias tarjetitas de tv y siempre me sucede igual que a ti, pero he solucionado jugando con la frecuencia de busqueda bajandole de ,05 en ,05 haciendo que la busqueda sea un poco más larga pero en frecuencias más cortas entre si por ejemplo 1,45 1,50 1,55 etc. intentalo a ver

----------

## achaw

Esta es la configuracion de mi kozumi:

```
alias char-major-81 videodev

alias char-major-81-0 bttv

options bttv pll=1 card=120 radio=1 tuner=38 remote=1 gbuffers=4

options ir_common
```

Y la configuracion de tvtime:

```
<?xml version="1.0"?>

<!DOCTYPE tvtime PUBLIC "-//tvtime//DTD tvtime 1.0//EN" "http://tvtime.sourceforge.net/DTD/tvtime1.dtd">

<tvtime xmlns="http://tvtime.sourceforge.net/DTD/">

  <option name="Widescreen" value="0"/>

  <option name="Fullscreen" value="1"/>

  <option name="Verbose" value="0"/>

  <option name="WindowGeometry" value="0x576"/>

  <option name="InputWidth" value="768"/>

  <option name="V4LDevice" value="/dev/video0"/>

  <option name="VBIDevice" value="/dev/vbi0"/>

  <option name="V4LInput" value="0"/>

  <option name="Norm" value="PAL-NC"/>

  <option name="Frequencies" value="US-Cable"/>

  <option name="MixerDevice" value="/dev/mixer:line"/>

  <option name="XMLTVFile" value="none"/>

  <option name="XMLTVLanguage" value="none"/>

  <option name="ProcessPriority" value="-10"/>

  <option name="DefaultBrightness" value="-1"/>

  <option name="DefaultContrast" value="-1"/>

  <option name="DefaultSaturation" value="-1"/>

  <option name="DefaultHue" value="-1"/>

  <option name="PrevChannel" value="31"/>

  <option name="Channel" value="32"/>

  <option name="FramerateMode" value="0"/>

  <option name="OverScan" value="3.5"/>

  <option name="CheckForSignal" value="1"/>

  <option name="AudioBoost" value="-1"/>

  <option name="AlwaysOnTop" value="0"/>

  <option name="QuietScreenshots" value="0"/>

  <option name="UnmuteVolume" value="25700"/>

  <option name="Muted" value="0"/>

  <option name="AudioMode" value="stereo"/>

  <option name="PalDKMode" value="0"/>

</tvtime>
```

Saludos

----------

## lautarus

Gracias por responder tan rapido a los 2, fueron muy amables, ya mismo voy a configurarla a ver si la levantamos de una bendita vez, Saludos ! (y con calor)

Atte.

----------

## esculapio

 *achaw wrote:*   

> Podrias postear mas info, actualmente tengo una de esas placas funcionando a la perfeccion...
> 
> dmesg o /var/log/messages ?
> 
> Saludos

 

Ahora el 2.6.26 la borré. porque tambien tuve problemas con los modulos de NAT para iptables. Igual vi que ya hay una -r4. Los mensajes de detección eran normales, los modulos los cargo todos menos los del sintonizador, a pesar que lo detectó. Lo que varió de un kernel a otro me pareció diferente el I2C, estaba monolítico y lo pasé a modular por costumbre. 

```
CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

# CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO is not set

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=m

#CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2_COMMON=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ALLOW_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_DVB_CORE=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_MEDIA=m

#

# Multimedia drivers

#

CONFIG_MEDIA_ATTACH=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_CUSTOMIZE=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_SIMPLE=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA8290=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA827X=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA18271=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA9887=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5761=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5767=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT20XX=m

# CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT2060 is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT2266 is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT2131 is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_QT1010 is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC2028=m

# CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC5000 is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MXL5005S is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=m

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_GEN=m

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_DMA_SG=m

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_VMALLOC=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR_I2C=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVEEPROM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVAUDIO=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA7432=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA9875=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_MSP3400=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848_DVB=y
```

----------

## pelelademadera

 *achaw wrote:*   

> Esta es la configuracion de mi kozumi:
> 
> ```
> alias char-major-81 videodev
> 
> ...

 

te anda el control remoto con esa config???

yo tengo una kozumi tambien, pero no logro hacer andar el control remoto

----------

## achaw

http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/peripherals-hardware/91984-remote-controller-bt878-kozumi-ktv-01c.html

Yo segui ese tutorial, y lo tengo funcionando...lo que hace es "convertir" los botones del control en teclas....

Saludos

----------

## pelelademadera

 *achaw wrote:*   

> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/peripherals-hardware/91984-remote-controller-bt878-kozumi-ktv-01c.html
> 
> Yo segui ese tutorial, y lo tengo funcionando...lo que hace es "convertir" los botones del control en teclas....
> 
> Saludos

 

anda como un teclado mas o sea como si tubieras dos teclados, o seria como apretar las teclas del teclado.....

o sea seria como si subir de canal en el control haria como si apretas la flecha arriba

----------

## achaw

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> o sea seria como si subir de canal en el control haria como si apretas la flecha arriba

 

Seria eso...

Saludos

----------

